# Does anybody use this J-perm?



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 10, 2011)

EDIT: I KNOW THAT MANY PEOPLE USE THE ALGORITHM. I'M ASKING ABOUT THE PERFORMANCE OF THE ALGORITHM, AS IN FINGERTRICKS THAT ARE INVOLVED IN EXECUTION.

Credit for the method of performing the algorithm goes to Katsuyuki Konishi, aka "Master Katsu", creator of planet-puzzle.com.

z [R' U' R D'] [R2 U R' U' R2] [U D] z'


----------



## Away (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't use it but there's a possibility I'll switch now. Lol.


----------



## emolover (Jul 10, 2011)

x U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw U R' U' R2 is what I use. I like mine.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 10, 2011)

It looks nice but I'll just stick with my own


----------



## teller (Jul 10, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 10, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> Credit for the method of performing the algorithm goes to creator of planet-puzzle.com, whoever that is...


 
That would be Katsuyuki Konishi aka Master Katsu.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 10, 2011)

irontwig said:


> That would be Katsuyuki Konishi aka Master Katsu.



Thank you.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> x U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw U R' U' R2 is what I use. I like mine.



I think you meant Lw'. 

x U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2

And very nice alg, btw. I'll try it out a bit.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> Credit for the method of performing the algorithm goes to Katsuyuki Konishi, aka "Master Katsu", creator of planet-puzzle.com.
> z [R' U' R D'] [R2 U R' U' R2] [U D] z'



I use this j perm, but only if I finish oll and I am a u2 away from the normal j perm


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 10, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> I use this j perm, but only if I finish oll and I am a u2 away from the normal j perm



Same style/fingertricks too?

I use it regardless of where it is.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you saying the j perm alg or the preformance? Nakaji uses pretty much the same alg. The start of Breandans N perm is the same as this.
I use the nakaji way sometimes.
Oh and here is a random J perm I found U L U' F R U R' F2 L F L2 does anyone think its good?I don't use it btw


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 10, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Are you saying the j perm alg or the preformance? Nakaji uses pretty much the same alg. The start of Breandans N perm is the same as this.
> I use the nakaji way sometimes.
> Oh and here is a random J perm I found U L U' F R U R' F2 L F L2 does anyone think its good?I don't use it btw


 
Performance. 

And when you speak of Breandan's N-perm, how so is it the same? I'm curious, because just like everybody else, my N-perms suck.

Exactly how similar is Nakaji's () method?

Cool J-perm. Could be useful, but not in my hands. I'm sure someone else could do it twice as fast as I could.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> Same style/fingertricks too?
> 
> I use it regardless of where it is.


 
Basically, I do a double finger roll for the r2's I like this method better. I tried the site, but I couldn't get it to translate. What algs do you use for your n perms?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 10, 2011)

skip to 11:35

I made a mistake. its the end thats the same but you can do the start in the same as well.






Fingertricks completly different you'd be glad to know. the alg is basically the same


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

I use your n perm a but this R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R d' R U R' n perm b it is ridiculously fast and finger friendly, not regrips. Plus you end on a R' which is nice for stoping the timer.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine? thats Breandan in the vid. I'm not that awesome lol.
Breandan did his alg in 0.88 in his sub 1 vid so it can be fast.
I might try your alg


----------



## Selkie (Jul 10, 2011)

For Nb I use similar to Breandan (zRUD 3 gen)

for Na I use: RUR'U RUR'F' RUR'U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R'

Yes its 21 moves but it flows very easily and easy to learn as it has lot of similar triggers to T/J


----------



## joyceking (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome performance! Thank you for posting. I'm far behind that.


----------

